# Best mobile device for stock trading?



## RogueTrader273 (21 August 2009)

Can anyone recommend a good handheld mobile device for stock
trading please? Thanks for any help!


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (21 August 2009)

not 100% sure but I would assume something like the iPhone? friends of mine have them and they can pretty much do anything, he told me that commsec have an iphone app you can download if I remember correctly, would say it wont be long for other brokers to come onboard this method, if they haven't already? other than that, I would say most of the latest phones/gadgets would be able to support something, depends what you want, other than things like the iPhone, I would say most would be fairly basic, or you could get one of those mini laptops 

others will probably know more about it though. hope you find something


----------



## RamonR (21 August 2009)

samsung omnia does a good job.

I would guess that any touch screen phone would be up to it.


----------



## RogueTrader273 (22 August 2009)

Actually cost is an issue too, I've heard of people running up huge phone bills on the net with mobile phones; anyone have problems with this?


----------



## RamonR (22 August 2009)

I get $400 worth of calls, 1 gig of download and 100 sms with my plan for $69.95

To date i haven't incurred any extra expenses.


----------



## OzTrader (31 August 2009)

Ramon,
Who is your provider?


----------



## lasty (31 August 2009)

OzTrader said:


> Ramon,
> Who is your provider?




sounds like a three deal.


----------



## Sugar Dunkaton (31 August 2009)

im going to guess vodafone


----------



## --B-- (31 August 2009)

ive had a blackberry for the past 6 months.

easily the best phone ive ever used

most blackbery plans come with unlimited email and internet so you can do whatever you want on the net

there arent as many applications available as with the iphone however there are still quite a few and growing all the time. there is a decent bloomberg app i think. it doesnt bother me much because i use the net which is better than any 'app' if you ask me.


----------



## RamonR (31 August 2009)

It is vodaphone.
Phone came free as part of the package.

For anyone using the omnia, the opera browser which seemed much easier to use is crap compared to using internet explorer.


----------



## RamonR (31 August 2009)

The 100 sms was part of one of 3 choices.

Choose one number of someone also on vodafone plan, all calls free
Free calls to vodaphone numbers on weekend or the 100 SMS's


----------



## etingsoon (31 August 2009)

How about HTC with Window mobile 6.1?

Is that good for the jobs?


----------



## RamonR (1 September 2009)

The omnia runs windows 6.1 so I imagine it would be a similar experience.


----------



## etingsoon (1 September 2009)

RamonR said:


> The omnia runs windows 6.1 so I imagine it would be a similar experience.




Do I needed to sign up for the internet package in order to use it?


----------



## RamonR (1 September 2009)

I would imagine that it would already be internet capable, but you should check out the cost involved before using it for web browsing


----------

